# en la rotonda tomar la tercera salida



## juan89

Buongiorno a tutti,

Vorrei sapere come faccio a tradurre dallo Spagnolo il seguente:
"Avanzar (distancia) y en la rotonda tomar la tercera salida"

Sono le indicazioni (direzioni audio) che da il Navigatore GPS in macchina.

Aiutatemi vi prego! 

Corrige mis errores por favor


----------



## Neuromante

Según mi diccionario *rotonda* se dice igual en los dos idiomas. Es ese lugar donde hay un círculo al que desembocan varias calles, normalmente en el centro hay un parterre de hierba con una escultura horrenda. Piazza Re di Roma, en Roma, podría ser considerada como una rotonda


----------



## juan89

Cambiando "rotatoia" por "rotonda", cómo estructurarías la frase?

Mi idea:
Avanzare (distanza) e alla rotonda prendere la (numero ordinale + uscita)

agradezco cualquier contribución!


----------



## gatogab

Superare la rotatoia? click==> *Rotatoria*


----------



## juan89

Gracias gatogab! ROTATORIA


----------



## gatogab

juan89 said:


> Gracias gatogab! ROTATORIA


 
A buon rendere


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Es ese lugar donde hay un círculo al que desembocan varias calles, normalmente en el centro hay un parterre de hierba* con una escultura horrenda.*


No siempre: 
*Rotatoria Piazza Esedra *


----------



## ursu-lab

Ok per rotatoria, ma non "avanzare", bensí, se si tratta di procedere, io userei o il verbo "proseguire per x metri". Avanzare è ambiguo.


----------



## juan89

Ti ringrazio ursu-lab  ...*e del resto*, cosa ne pensi?

*del resto della frase *voglio dire


----------



## honeyheart

Ho trovato questa definizione:

_Dicesi  rotatoria o rotonda o rondò alla francese, un anello stradale a senso unico che si sviluppa attorno ad uno spartitraffico di forma circolare, con funzione di moderazione e snellimento del traffico._

E questa sarebbe la mia traduzione:

"Andare avanti trecento metri e alla rotatoria prendere la terza uscita."


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> No siempre:
> *Rotatoria Piazza Esedra *



Eso no es una rotonda (O rotatoria) si lo sabré yo.

Además se ve que no conoces la historia de esa fuente....


----------



## ursu-lab

Proseguire per [distanza] e, nella rotatoria/rotonda, uscire alla [numero] uscita.

Continuare dritto per [distanza] fino alla rotatoria/rotonda, prendere la [numero] uscita.

Insomma: proseguire per/continuare dritto fino a; uscire/prendere.
So che sembra ridondante uscire/uscita, ma comunque si usa spesso e in fondo stiamo parlando della voce registrata di un aggeggio elettronico, no?, mica di una traduzione letteraria, e l'importante è capire chiaramente il messaggio. Se una volta uscito dalla rotatoria/rotonda è arrivato, io userei "uscire" se invece il percorso continua, allora userei semplicemente "prendere". Infatti nell'autostrada non si dice "prendi la X uscita", ma "esci", perché si considera come punto d'arrivo tutta la città o il paese dell'uscita che è indicato nella segnaletica.


----------



## gatogab

Il mio navigatore si esprime con un linguaggio diretto, senza tanta prosa, più o meno come ha suggerito ursu-lab.


----------



## juan89

Grazie mille dell'aiuto a tutti voi. Questo forum e la gente che ci partecipa sono GRANDI!


----------



## gatogab

juan89 said:


> Grazie mille dell'aiuto a tutti voi. Questo forum e la gente che ci (¿?)partecipa sono GRANDI!


Creo que es _'vi partecipa'_.
No sé el motivo, pero lo leo mejor.
Saludos e complimenti per il tuo italiano.


----------



## juan89

Si, è vero, si sente e si legge meglio. Non c'avevo mai pensato.


----------



## peliroja

Ciao io lo direi cosí:

Prosegui fino alla rotonda e poi prendi la terza uscita.


----------



## Lavishwellsh

*C*onfermo peliroja


----------



## gatogab

> *Sono le indicazioni (direzioni audio) che da il Navigatore GPS in macchina.*





peliroja said:


> Ciao io lo direi cosí:
> Prosegui fino alla rotonda e poi prendi la terza uscita.





Lavishwellsh said:


> *C*onfermo peliroja


Sono così confidenziali y vostri navigatori GPS?


----------



## Lavishwellsh

Tienes razon..no son asì de amistosos.. un navigatore habla en infinido..

dirìa asì: _ proseguire fino alla rotonda, al termine imboccare la terza uscita._


----------



## juan89

Otra preguntita gente buena!

Creéis que esté bien dicho: "Continúe coma dos kilómetros..." o es absolutamente necesario decir "Continúe cero coma dos kilómetros..."


----------



## peliroja

Hola, yo diría
"Prosegua per 200 metri" o "Prosegua per zero virgola due chilometri"
si has escrito lo de la glorieta en tercera persona o lo mismo de arriba pero con "Proseguire" si has metido el infinito.
Un saludo

PS:
efectivamente no estoy acostumbrada a los GPS...así que no sé...espero ser de ayuda


----------



## juan89

Grazie peliroja! e benvenuta al forum!!!


----------



## MOMO2

juan89 said:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> Vorrei sapere come faccio a tradurre dallo Spagnolo il seguente:
> "Avanzar (distancia) y en la rotonda tomar la tercera salida"
> 
> Sono le indicazioni (direzioni audio) che da il Navigatore GPS in macchina.
> 
> Aiutatemi vi prego!
> 
> Corrige mis errores por favor


 
Mi navegador habla italiano y diría "Proseguire e alla rotonda prendere la terza uscita".

Chao


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> Mi navegador habla italiano y diría "Proseguire e alla rotonda prendere la terza uscita".
> 
> Chao


Si, ya hemos establecido esto. El problema nuevo es si las distancias las comunica en metros, cuando es necesario o en fracciones  de Kms.


----------



## juan89

Hola a todos, 

Es como dice gatogab, mi nueva pregunta es: 

Cuando cuando se enuncia una distancia inferior al kilómetro, es absolutamente necesario enunciar el cero (0.6 Km: zero coma sei chilometri)? 

O es posible decir sólo: "coma sei chilometri"?

Grazie d'antemano.


----------



## ursu-lab

En qué idioma se puede? En italiano es imposible, y por lo que se de español, tampoco. El cero es obligatorio. Empezar un número con la palabra coma en matemáticas no existe, no? Otra opción es: 600 metros.


----------



## gatogab

juan89 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Es como dice gatogab, mi nueva pregunta es:
> 
> Cuando  se enuncia una distancia inferior al kilómetro, es absolutamente necesario enunciar el cero (0.6 Km: zero virgola sei chilometri)?
> 
> O es posible decir sólo: "virgola sei chilometri"?
> 
> Grazie d'antemano.


----------



## juan89

Gracias por la corrección gatogab  ! Virgola, come il gattino.

Gracias ursu-lab, no lo tenía muy claro, pero ahora estoy seguro.


----------

